# need help with 2056 or 2156S



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

I need to know what the recommended minimum curve radius is for these 6 axle diesels.

Please help.

Thank you

Randy


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Anything that LGB made was always claimed for R1 (2' radius). With that said this nice "babies" don't look good on anything under 4' radius (R3) and personally I find this still too small. 

With that said, while the engine makes it through the curve you will put a strain on the motor block, wheels and the track itself. Expect on tight curves much quicker wear. 

Axel


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i have 2 and they work super on R1- 

(2055 and 2155S)these are the same of the dynamic brake models 2056etc 

they have an off center pivot point which handles the tight radius quite well 

there is no binding whatsover-no slowing down in R1 curves -the 3 axel bogie has only 2 powered outside axels, the middle axel is a dummy idler axel-it has a larger amount of lateral sway than the powered axles 


imho there is no more strain on any component DUE TO the model being a 2056 than any other model- 

while tighter radius curves do produce more drag on all locos, and the tighter radius curves do wear more due to the tight radius- 

they do not wear more so due to this type of loco -its basically like running 2 stainz or 2 davenports back to back 

 -these locos handle R1 just as easily as a stainz and better than the LGB mogul-at least the earlier version moguls 

they DO look better, however, on wider radius-but function brilliantly on R1's 

i highly recommend these locos - 
they are unique models, and probably wont be produced again 

and they run so nicely and smoothly, they are pretty powerful given their weight, and the lights are bright 


  they do not plow snow any better than any other engine, as the plow is rather high off the rail head and rather floppy laterally,


however-in case you were wondering


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Steve


----------

